# garage organization



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

We finally have a real garage that we can park cars in.. Problem we don't have Dh shop anymore so most of his shop tools are in the garage w/ the electricity and door locks ie. air tank, power tools, car care junk. So no cars can fit at the moment.:bash:

We have two large 4 shelf racks to keep stuff but it is not enough. What are some of your great space savers for your garage? What do you do w/ the fishing stuff paint for touch ups, and the oter odds and ends. Dh will not put anything in the attic PERIOD. I tend to agree as an attic just becomes a graveyard for stuff.

I also have my incubators and other misc. stuff in there. We really need a shed for the garden tools and other things that don't need electricity but until then I want to get a place for everything. I can cheat on others ideas but getting original organization ideas excapes me. :stars:


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

Maybe buy portable shelving units that could be moved into the storage building when you get one. They make the plastic corner unit also that you stand your garden tools in. This way when you get ready to move the stuff you will have storage units that you can move along with it. As for the fishing rods we have j hooks on the wall to lay them in...kind of like a wall hanging gun rack. I put two rods in each turned opposite ways...they don't get tangled as easy this way.


----------

